# Gumbo, Eh! Canadian Made Gumbo Qview and Video



## disco (Nov 26, 2013)

I made andouille a couple of days ago (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152882/canadian-andouille) and it is cold here with snow on the ground. I had to make gumbo. Of course, I also recognize that every member in Louisiana is guffawing at the thought of a Canadian making gumbo but I love it and will take the derision.

The ingredients are:

3/8 cup flour

¼ cup vegetable oil

1 cup chopped onion

1 cup chopped green pepper

1 stalk celery, chopped

3 cloves garlic, finely chopped

½ teaspoon dried thyme

1/8 teaspoon cayenne

½ tablespoon flour

1 cups diced tomatoes, drained

2 cups chicken broth

1/8 cup (1 ounce) soy sauce

¾ pound boneless skinless chicken thighs, diced

¼ pound Andouille sausage, diced (may substituted garlic sausage)

½ pound prawns, shelled, deveined

½ pound scallops

I cooked the flour in a heavy pot over medium heat until it turned a tan colour.













uvs131126-001.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






I took it off the heat and added 1/4 cup of oil.













uvs131126-002.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






I covered the pot and put it on the bottom rack of a 350 F oven.













uvs131126-003.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






After 35 minutes, it had the nice copper colour I like. I know some of the roux I have seen is much darker but this is the way I like it. Stop laughing at me Foamheart.













uvs131126-004.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






I put it on medium heat and added the onion, green pepper and celery. I sauteed those in the roux until they softened.













uvs131126-005.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






Then I added the garlic, extra flour, thyme and cayenne and sauteed until fragrant.













uvs131126-006.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






The next addition was the tomatoes. I continued cooking for a couple of minutes to drive off some of the liquid.













uvs131126-007.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






Then, the chicken broth and soy sauce are slowly mixed in. I bring it to a boil and reduce to a simmer.













uvs131126-008.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






The chicken is added and simmers for 30 minutes.













uvs131126-009.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






At this point, I let it cool and put it in the fridge because I had to be out that afternoon. You can do it up to a day in advance or just continue making it for immediate serving.

I took it out of the fridge and added the andouille and simmered for 10 minutes.













uvs131126-011.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






I added the prawns and scallops and simmered for 10 minutes more (they were frozen).













uvs131126-012.BMP



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






I put a dollop of rice in a bowl and and put the gumbo over it. 













DSCF3698640x480.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 26, 2013






The verdict: I have made this recipe before and love it. It has deep earthy tones, a touch of spice (be nice guys, I am Canadain) and lots of great flavours. You taste the seafood and andouille up front with a nice smooth yet spicy aftertaste. Sigh, I need another bowl. I am sure it would be considered tame by the real Cajun aficionados but it is perfect for me.

If you have nothing better to do, I have also posted this as a youtube video and it is embedded below.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

French canadian american here. Just my opinion but Bacon grease or rendered Lard for roux. Looks good though. Save some bacon grease. You will thank me.Vegetable oil is full of omega 3 FATTY ACIDS. Bad stuff. I would rather have good old good cholestorol


----------



## disco (Nov 26, 2013)

timberjet said:


> French canadian american here. Just my opinion but Bacon grease or rendered Lard for roux. Looks good though. Save some bacon grease. You will thank me.Vegetable oil is full of omega 3 FATTY ACIDS. Bad stuff. I would rather have good old good cholestorol


I think you will find that Canola has a blend of omega acids that are ok but bacon fat would be delicious.

Disco


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

Disco said:


> I think you will find that Canola has a blend of omega acids that are ok but bacon fat would be delicious.
> 
> Disco


ahhh but when you heat canola or veg. oil over a certain temperature it becomes semi toxic. Now I use it if that is all I have but do not think it is healthier in any way. I do only butter too. no margerine.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

I have done clarified bacon butter in roux too. If you have bacon fat you can do all kinds of things with it.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 26, 2013)

Gumbo is soup that you like, over rice.........Who would have ever thought someone from the Great NorthWest territory could cook good gumbo.

Excellent job Disco, You had me almost smelling it. The Andouille looked pretty good too!

I was most impressed that you could stir so fast, like a blender without splatter, must take years of practice to master that!


----------



## disco (Nov 26, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Gumbo is soup that you like, over rice.........Who would have ever thought someone from the Great NorthWest territory could cook good gumbo.
> 
> Excellent job Disco, You had me almost smelling it. The Andouille looked pretty good too!
> 
> I was most impressed that you could stir so fast, like a blender without splatter, must take years of practice to master that!


Thanks Foamheart. As for the stirring fast, if you drink good Canadian rye whisky, you can do almost anything. At least you think you can.

Disco


----------



## moipaman (Nov 27, 2013)

As a Louisianan I will tell you if you don't follow it to a tee then they'll verbally abuse you. That being said I just finished two gumbos for tomorrow. One is chicken, andouille and green onion sausage and the other is veggie gumbo. I have cooked gumbo from my family's gatherings for years nut about 4 years ago several quit eating meat. So I came up with this recipe and I don't care if people want to say it's not a gumbo. It's a hit every year. That said carry on from Louisiana.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Version>12.00</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties></xml><![endif]

Lenny’s Vegetable Gumbo

2 serrano peppers
2 jalapeño chili peppers
1 large bell pepper
1/2 cup canola oil
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
4 celery ribs, chopped (the following 3 were replaced with 1 lb frozen trinity)
2 large onion, chopped
3 green bell peppers, chopped
8-10 cups water
6-8 vegetable bouillon cubes (couldn't find veg. stock)
1-2 teaspoons garlic, minced
Cajun seasoning to taste
filé powder as desired
1 can stewed tomatoes (I did not drain)
2 zucchini peeled, halved and sliced
2 sweet potato, peeled and cubed
1 can canned red beans (I did not drain)
1 can canned black-eye peas (I did not drain)
2 cups frozen cut okra, thawed

1. Preheat oven to broil.

2. Arrange the serrano, bell, and jalapeño chili peppers on a baking sheet and place in the oven. Watch carefully and broil just until the skins blacken and blister, 4 to 5 minutes. Turn the peppers and continue broiling until all sides are blackened. Remove the peppers from the oven and place in a sealed paper bag to steam. After 15 to 20 minutes, remove peppers from the bag and peel off the crispy black skin. Remove stems and seeds from the peppers, coarsely chop, and place in a bowl.

3. DO NOT WALK AWAY FOR THIS PART. Heat the canola oil in a large skillet over medium heat until a pinch of flour sprinkled over the oil just begins to bubble. Whisk in the rest of the flour and cook, whisking continuously, until the mixture is well blended and dark brown, about 20 minutes. Once it becomes dark brown, remove the roux from the heat. IF YOU BURN IT, START OVER!

4. Add the trinity to stop cooking process. Cook and stir until the vegetables are tender and the onion is transparent, about 5 minutes. Stir water and bouillon cubes. Stir until roux is blended into liquid.

5. Stir the remaining vegetables into pot and simmer.  When sweet potatoes start to get tender, adjust seasoning with Cajun seasoning and filé powder. It's finished when potatoes are tender and it tastes good to you.
 

Serve over rice or quinoa.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;}</style><![endif]


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2013)

Moipaman said:


> As a Louisianan I will tell you if you don't follow it to a tee then they'll verbally abuse you. That being said I just finished two gumbos for tomorrow. One is chicken, andouille and green onion sausage and the other is veggie gumbo. I have cooked gumbo from my family's gatherings for years nut about 4 years ago several quit eating meat. So I came up with this recipe and I don't care if people want to say it's not a gumbo. It's a hit every year. That said carry on from Louisiana.
> 
> [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Version>12.00</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties></xml><![endif]
> 
> ...


Thanks for your recipe. I have vegetarian friends and will likely give it a try.

Disco


----------



## moipaman (Nov 27, 2013)

Technically it's probably doesn't fall into the gumbo category. But my family and I are from New Orleans and I'm married to a coon-ass (Cajun term of endearment) so it's not up for debate. All I know is I took about 5 recipes and made this one. Every year everyone takes some home and I get more of the meat gumbo. Happy happy happy. It is good thought and that's what cooking's all about. Enjoy.


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2013)

Moipaman said:


> Technically it's probably doesn't fall into the gumbo category. But my family and I are from New Orleans and I'm married to a coon-ass (Cajun term of endearment) so it's not up for debate. All I know is I took about 5 recipes and made this one. Every year everyone takes some home and I get more of the meat gumbo. Happy happy happy. It is good thought and that's what cooking's all about. Enjoy.


I suspect that my poor Canadian version would get me drummed out of Louisiana but I agree cooking is about making what you like. Happy Thanksgiving and enjoy the gumbo!

Disco


----------



## moipaman (Nov 28, 2013)

Let me try again. Technically MY veggie gumbo isn't a gumbo. Yours on the other hands (with the exception of the soy sauce and scallops) is pretty much a gumbo. Happy Thanksgiving from Louisiana.


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

Moipaman said:


> Let me try again. Technically MY veggie gumbo isn't a gumbo. Yours on the other hands (with the exception of the soy sauce and scallops) is pretty much a gumbo. Happy Thanksgiving from Louisiana.


Thanks! Scallops are common here and a favourite of the missus. That out-weighs gumbo tradition!

Disco


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 28, 2013)

Cant believe that I missed this gumbo cook… Sorry that I'm late.  Looks like a great gumbo Disco  ….Need a little french bread for dunkin….


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Cant believe that I missed this gumbo cook… Sorry that I'm late.  Looks like a great gumbo Disco  ….Need a little french bread for dunkin….


Thanks. The missus did pick up a whole wheat baguette. You gotta love soup and bread.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2013)

Soup? Rice makes it Gumbo.

Sadly on the home front, a greaseless fried turkey is NOT going to make gumbo here..... There is always Christmas to hope for.


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Soup? Rice makes it Gumbo.
> 
> Sadly on the home front, a greaseless fried turkey is NOT going to make gumbo here..... There is always Christmas to hope for.


Ah, I bow to the Master. A fried turkey will still make great stock!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2013)

LOL... normally I would agree, but this poor bird was injected and rubbed with a new secret recipe. I am pretty sure I wouldn't enjoy the gumbo. LOL

But they are building some great memories......LOL

As soon as the holidays are past, I have a couple a turkeys now hidden in the freezer.


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> LOL... normally I would agree, but this poor bird was injected and rubbed with a new secret recipe. I am pretty sure I wouldn't enjoy the gumbo. LOL
> 
> But they are building some great memories......LOL
> 
> As soon as the holidays are past, I have a couple a turkeys now hidden in the freezer.


Our Thanksgiving was last month. I hope yours will be as good as mine was with love, joy and thanks.

Disco


----------



## remsr (Oct 15, 2016)

I have made gumbo several different ways that tasted OK but it wasn't until I used an old Louisiana woman's recipe and Fomehearts roux technique that I hit pay dirt. As Fomeheart says "it's what ever you like" We like our roux one click away from burned supper dark for that supper rich taste and loads of oakra. I like sea food but the one who needs to be pleased (as Al says) does not so  I only use chicken and sausage, next time I I will fry the sausage. Sea food also require a lighter roux that I don't like as well so I am OK with Chicken and sausage. Fomeheart you are the undisputed master of gumbo and many other dishes, brines and smokes, when you are not on the forms I think I can speak for every one when I say we miss you. You are a world of cooking, smoking and brining knowledge and if you ever put that knowledge in a book I'll not only buy it, I'll promote it to everyone I know. 
Randy,


----------



## remsr (Oct 15, 2016)

Disco, 
I think you are right about the onions in the oven. and we like supper dark roux so I am stuck with the old conventional way darn!
Randy,


----------



## remsr (Oct 15, 2016)

I would be dammed if I made gumbo using your recipe which I think sounds great. 
Now if I made it and called it something else I'll bet it would be well accepted. Funny how that works huh? This is the season for soups and stews and I think I'll try yours some time this year even roux in the oven. I love trying new dishes and new ways of cooking old dishes. 
Randy,


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I have made gumbo several different ways that tasted OK but it wasn't until I used an old Louisiana woman's recipe and Fomehearts roux technique that I hit pay dirt. As Fomeheart says "it's what ever you like" We like our roux one click away from burned supper dark for that supper rich taste and loads of oakra. I like sea food but the one who needs to be pleased (as Al says) does not so I only use chicken and sausage, next time I I will fry the sausage. Sea food also require a lighter roux that I don't like as well so I am OK with Chicken and sausage. Fomeheart you are the undisputed master of gumbo and many other dishes, brines and smokes, when you are not on the forms I think I can speak for every one when I say we miss you. You are a world of cooking, smoking and brining knowledge and if you ever put that knowledge in a book I'll not only buy it, I'll promote it to everyone I know.
> Randy,


You wouldn't like the oven method if you like a dark roux. It just gets to copper.

No doubt, Foamheart is the Gumbo master!

Disco


----------



## remsr (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes you are right but you are comparing apples to oranges which are different but both taste good.


----------

